# Cap ring



## jcgolov (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi. Anyone can tell me how to set a ring on a cap. I have seen some pens shown in this group that had them but I just can't figure out how it is done..
Many thanks for the help.
Jean Claude


----------



## mark james (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Jean-Claude,

If you can be a bit more specific, and show a picture/or a link to a picture of what you are wanting info on it will help.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 4, 2017)

Try this library article.

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/adding_bands_to_your_caps.pdf

Lewis


----------



## jcgolov (Mar 5, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Try this library article.
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/adding_bands_to_your_caps.pdf
> 
> Lewis



Thank you. So this is how it is done. I am going to have a go at it.... when I get some bands.

Many thanks again.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 5, 2017)

You're welcome. I'm getting ready to try also!

Lewis


----------



## Curly (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing in the rule books about using metal only. I think he is also a member but I don't think this one has been posted here.

Damascus And Ebonite - Pen Turning and Making - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 5, 2017)

Curly said:


> Nothing in the rule books about using metal only. I think he is also a member but I don't think this one has been posted here.
> 
> Damascus And Ebonite - Pen Turning and Making - The Fountain Pen Network



That clip is awesome!


----------



## magpens (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, that is a very nice clip ... I would like to know how to make clips like that.

Beaut pen all over !!!!!


----------

